# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  क्या आपके खाने में नमक है ??

## Krishna

बिन नमक खाना बेस्वाद ....

खाने में अगर नमक का प्रयोग न किया जाये तो खाने का स्वाद नहीं मिलता यानी खाना बेस्वाद हो जाता है। नमक में सोडियम होता है जो हमारे शरीर के लिए जरूरी भी है। लेकिन अगर नमक का प्रयोग अधिक किया जाये तो यह दिल के लिए खतरनाक हो सकता है। इस लेख में हम आपको विस्तार से बताते हैं कि खाने में नमक की मात्रा अधिक रखने से दिल पर क्या असर पड़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

..................................................  ..............

----------


## Krishna

*अधिक नमक के नुकसान*साल्ट यानी नमक खाने का स्वाद बढ़ा भी सकता है और बिगाड़ भी। लेकिन अधिकतर लोग यह बात नहीं जानते कि नमक सेहत के साथ भी वही करता है जो खाने के स्वाद के साथ। अधिक नमक खाने से उम्र कम होती है और दिल का दौरा भी पड़ सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*शोध के अनुसार*अमेरिका में हुए एक शोध में यह बात सामने आई है कि जो लोग रोज की जरूरत से दोगुना ज्यादा नमक खाते हैं उसका सीधा असर उनकी उम्र पर पड़ता है और उनको दिल की बीमारियां भी जल्दी होने लगती हैं। अमेरिकी सरकार के सेंटर्स फॉर डिजीज कंट्रोल एंड प्रिवेंशन (सीडीसी) द्वारा किये गये शोध की मानें तो अधिक नमक का सेवन करने से ब्लड प्रेशर बढ़ जाता है जिससे दिल को नुकसान होता है। इस पर काबू करने के लिए यदि नमक की मात्रा कम की जाए तो ब्लड प्रेशर कम हो जाएगा, जिस से दिल का दौरा पड़ने का खतरा और भी बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*क्यों सोडियम है खतरनाक*शरीर पर सोडियम और पौटैशियम के असर को समझने के लिए अमेरिकी वैज्ञानिकों ने 15 साल तक 12 हजार लोगों पर अध्ययन किया। इस शोध के दौरान 2270 लोगों की मौत दिल के दौरे के कारण हुई या फिर ब्लड क्*लॉटिंग के कारण हुई। इस शोध में कहा गया है कि अधिकतर लोग अधिक सोडियम और कम पोटैशियम लेने की गलती करते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*बढ़ता है ब्लड प्रेशर*अधिक सोडियम रक्त* संचार बढ़ा देता है। जबकि दूसरी तरफ पोटैशियम उसे कम करता है ताकि शरीर का संतुलन बना रहे। लेकिन अगर शुरू में अधिक नमक का सेवन किया जाये तो ब्लड प्रेशर बढ़ने से दिल का दौरा पड़ने के आसार 200 प्रतिशत तक बढ़ जाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*बरतें थोड़ी सावधानी*ऐसे में दिल का दौरा रोकने के लिए खानपान में एहतियात बरतने की जरूरत है। इसके लिए फल-सब्जियां और दूध, दही आदि का सेवन अधिक कीजिए। अधिक सोडियम युक्त आहार खासकर डिब्बा बंद खाने से परहेज कीजिए। अगर आप बाहर खाते हैं तो वहां भी नमक की मात्रा का ध्यान रखें।

----------


## Krishna

दिल को स्वस्थ रखने के लिए स्वस्थ* खानपान के साथ नियमित व्यायाम जरूर करें।

----------

